# Cockapoo Meets in Derbyshire??.????



## Janene1968 (Aug 7, 2012)

Hi, I see that there are cockapoo meets in various places, are there any in the Derbyshire area, I'd love to take Alfie to meet other poo's


----------



## lilaclynda (Jul 24, 2010)

Hi 
i would be up for that i live notts /derbyshire area .if there was enough for a poo meet my Ollie and Millie would love that x


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

The Cockapoo Games in a couple of weeks time is not too far from Derbyshire (Woodland Waters near Sleaford) and should see the largest gathering of 'Poos in the UK todate !!
Stephen x


----------



## Jon Buoy (Sep 3, 2011)

A bit late now, but 20 poos gathered at Shipley Country Park, in Heanor yesterday. There are plans for another meet in 2 months time so keep an eye on the Cockapoo Club of GB website for details.

As Stephen has said, the Cockapoo Games on 15th of September is not too far and many of those who went yesterday will also be going to Woodland Waters either to take part, or just watch the fun.


----------



## Janene1968 (Aug 7, 2012)

Thanks for that Jon, I'm only a few miles from Shipley Park I'll keep a look out for the next one.


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

I don't get my puppy till 21st, I live in Nottingham area! Are there regular meets near by!


----------



## Jon Buoy (Sep 3, 2011)

JasperBlack said:


> I don't get my puppy till 21st, I live in Nottingham area! Are there regular meets near by!


There are currently over 70 CCGB members in the East Midlands and we plan to arrange a meet every 2 months or so. We'll try to vary the location somewhere around Nottinghamshire, Derbyshire and Leicestershire. Plans are currently in place for a November meet in Leicestershire, exact date and location to be confirmed.

Once your new puppy has had the necessary vaccinations I'm sure that there will be a something reasonably close to you.

Jon


----------



## Toffin (Aug 8, 2012)

Our Polly is coming home shortly and will be ready for outdoor walks mid October. A November meet in the area would be great 

Toffin
x


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Sounds great!


----------



## Jon Buoy (Sep 3, 2011)

*CCGB East Midlands Meet*

For anyone who expressed an interest in getting together in the Nottinghamshire, Derbyshire or Leicestershire area, the next meet is on the 11th November. Have a look at the Cockapoo Club Group Walks web page for more information.

Jon


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Will be a good opportunity to see how well jasper travels, should be interesting!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

